
Heroku maintenance takes down running applications - lauradhamilton
https://twitter.com/mhartl/status/481133581058596866
======
harrychenca
Same problem here.

For dynos that were up, websites were time outed. If you restart dynos, it
doesn't get to the up state.

------
lauradhamilton
My own site lauradhamilton.com is down too.

